# Lake Milton crappie



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Anybody know if they are catching crappies on docks yet?


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Went out yesterday and fished from 4 to 7 on docks caught 3 small crappies, 1 smallmouth, 1 big blue fill and a channel cat


----------



## Timothy A Wolbert (Apr 3, 2016)

Is milton summer pool now?


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes it is


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice catch! Where did you get them crappies


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

Where is a good spot on nimi, never been there but I want to give it a shot because it is not to far away


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't know haven't fish there. But all I heard of the lake is it's good. Happy fishing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

KrappieKyle said:


> Where is a good spot on nimi, never been there but I want to give it a shot because it is not to far away



If you go up a few posts you will see the Nimi post about the crappie fishing, been going on a long time , you should get plenty of info in that.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Captain Marcus said:


> View attachment 234471


That's not Milton bud!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Not an expert,but fish Milton enough to question your pic? Agree with brad crappie.

Having said that, I did fish it recently. Water level was above summer pool and very muddy everywhere. Didn't help the wind was blowing 20+. Was a tough day out there.


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

snag said:


> If you go up a few posts you will see the Nimi post about the crappie fishing, been going on a long time , you should get plenty of info in that.


Thanks


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

I never said I was at Milton April fools. Private pond


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Caught a few on docks at Milton today


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Caught them on 1/16 pink jig head and minnow in 10fow right on bottom.


----------

